# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >   Just added this to my library.  Shackleton's Antarctic Expedition I was familiar wit

## spacecaptain

Just added this to my library.  Shackleton's Antarctic Expedition I was familiar with but just read this book.  I swear I got cold just reading it, would be great down island.  Hope someone enjoys.  All the best.

----------


## andynap

Very ironic- I am reading Grann's Lost City of Z- about Fawcett's expedition to Brazil looking for the lost city and his disappearance

----------


## MIke R

great great book..

lousy seller

----------


## MIke R

both of your books

----------


## andynap

I am not selling it so I don't care- LOL. very interesting book tho- Phyl read it first and liked it- so do I.

----------


## spacecaptain

I look forward to adding that one as well, thanks.

----------


## NYCFred

> Just added this to my library.  Shackleton's Antarctic Expedition I was familiar with but just read this book.  I swear I got cold just reading it, would be great down island.  Hope someone enjoys.  All the best.



Had an exhibit a couple of years ago at the Museum of natural history in NYC on shackelton's expedition, including the actual lifeboat they sailed to 'safety'. Pretty chilling, no pun intended.

Ah, when men were MEN.

Ever seen the classified ad he ran looking for expedition members?

----------


## amyb

Fred, can you post that ad?  I am curious..

----------


## NYCFred

*"Men wanted for Hazardous Journey. Small wages, bitter cold, long months of complete darkness, constant danger, safe return doubtful. 
Honour and recognition in case of success."* 

May be something for Snopes.com. Nobody's been able to find proof of the ad, but above is the alleged copy. 

Makes for a great story, tho.

----------


## amyb

And from this he raised a crew? I wonder what the other help wanted ads that week were??

----------


## JEK

Sounds like recruitment for the Hideaway staff :)

----------


## amyb

HA!

----------


## JEK

> *"Men wanted for Hazardous Journey. Small wages, bitter cold, long months of complete darkness, constant danger, safe return doubtful. 
> Honour and recognition in case of success."* 
> 
> May be something for Snopes.com. Nobody's been able to find proof of the ad, but above is the alleged copy. 
> 
> Makes for a great story, tho.



Lot's of references:

http://main.wgbh.org/imax/shackleton/shackleton.html

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=51320

http://davidappell.blogspot.com/2008...ng-poster.html

----------


## NYCFred

I know there are references up the ying yang...it's just that nobody's been able to find documentation that the ad was either placed, or ran.

Makes for a wonderful story, tho.

----------


## andynap

Seems to me that if you are an experienced explorer it doesn't pay to lie- sooner or later there will be a mutiny.

----------


## NYCFred

> Seems to me that if you are an experienced explorer it doesn't pay to lie- sooner or later there will be a mutiny.



Well, if the ad is indeed factual, the crew had nothin to bitch about...LOL

"shaddap and eat your belt..."

----------


## Dennis

Started reading this last night.

So far, so awesome.

These guys didn't even have Maui Jim's!

----------


## katva

Both are great reads!  Am also at the tail end of Lost City of Z...fascinating!  Another great adventure story I just finished last week is The Lunatic Express ( I would also call it the year of living dangerously...)
http://www.amazon.com/Lunatic-Expres.../dp/0767929802

----------


## MIke R

Lost City of Z is a good one..

been a while for you in here...how ya been?

----------


## katva

Hey there Mike R---I've been well--busy, but still plenty of time for reading!

----------


## NYCFred

> Started reading this last night.
> 
> So far, so awesome.
> 
> These guys didn't even have Maui Jim's!



Or Gore Tex, fleece, etc etc. Waxed cotton + wool.

----------


## NYCFred

> Both are great reads!  Am also at the tail end of Lost City of Z...fascinating!  Another great adventure story I just finished last week is The Lunatic Express ( I would also call it the year of living dangerously...)
> http://www.amazon.com/Lunatic-Expres.../dp/0767929802



Looks pretty interesting. and the guy took his daughter with him? a true glutton for punishment.

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> Started reading this last night.
> 
> So far, so awesome.
> 
> These guys didn't even have Maui Jim's!
> 
> 
> ...




I'm about 3/4 through and I can't believe the conditions they endured. It seems like they were wet 75% of the time.

Brutal.

And seal and penguin meat? 

No thanks.

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> Started reading this last night.
> 
> So far, so awesome.
> 
> These guys didn't even have Maui Jim's!
> 
> 
> ...



so true....warm weather gear has come so very far today....lightweight...extremely warm.....wicking...those guys had to endure far more of the elements than anyone today..although wool is still a staple material as to being warm....its just these days they combine it with a little lycra and a little silk to make it even warmer and more functional

----------


## phil62

Frozen or fresh?

----------


## Dennis

> Frozen or fresh?




Certainly local.

----------


## MIke R

fresh and local..always...

----------


## NYCFred

And seal and penguin meat? 

No thanks.[/quote]

Who knows? Maybe they're both delicious...altho, having held a baby seal on my lap at one point...I can tell you the fish smell will NEVER leave your jeans...

All we need now is a P-shop of Andy grilling a seal...

----------


## JEK

> All we need now is a P-shop of Andy grilling a seal...



From your lips (fingers) to  . . .

----------


## spacecaptain

I just finished North to the Night by Alvah Simon, about a journey inspired by Shackleton, among others.  Thanks for that classified ad.

----------


## NYCFred

read that one, too...LOL

----------


## Dennis

> Very ironic- I am reading Grann's Lost City of Z- about Fawcett's expedition to Brazil looking for the lost city and his disappearance




A little more than half way through this book and I'm loving it.

These guys were crazy-brave.

----------

